#ubuntu-dz 2011-10-09
<LinuxGeek> Hi LinuxGeeks 
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-02
<Guest2525> slt tout le monde
<Guest2525> salam
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-04
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
<ButterflyOfFire> et hop Off :p
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-06
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonsoir :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée :)
#ubuntu-dz 2014-10-04
<BoFFire> Bonjour et saha 3idkoum :) Koul 3am w antoum bi khayr :)
* BoFFire changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org | Le canal est archivé sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Gardez un œil sur la liste de diffusion
#ubuntu-dz 2015-10-01
<dem__> #1
#ubuntu-dz 2016-10-03
<xeed1> salam
#ubuntu-dz 2018-10-04
<clajo041J7ZJC> test
